# Successful Sage Grouse Hunt



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

Well, nice to be able to post up with a little success. I went up to Rich County and hunted with my son-in-law. We each had a couple of tags. We hunted all morning. We each cleanly missed a couple of shots. My Gus did pretty well. He had a nose full a few times, but all the birds flushed way ahead of him, before he established their location and pointed...but he knew they were there. The day grew quite warm, and Gus stayed at it...he drank a ton of water, and we rested him for about four hours mid day. We hunted again in the late afternoon. We didn't find any until it was almost dark and we were on the road near the truck. My son-in-law shot a hen, and Gus found and retrieved it. Then I shot this big rooster. We only had a point and shoot digital cam, back at the house in Laketown...so the photo is poor...but you get the idea:










We had a great time and will try to fill our second tags soon.

Good hunting!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Good job Senior!

Hey, how'd you get the grouse to stay on the wire? I tried it but mine kept falling off.

Check out my sage grouse dish in "Recipes", it is the best.


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks for the recipe, Wyogoob! It looks and sounds delicious. Will it make that tough old rooster edible?

As for posing him on the fence -- he's a big, heavy dude, but after a couple of tries we secured him with a piece of stiff wire.

Having never shot a sage grouse before, I was amazed at how big and heavy they are...pounds, not ounces!!!

I envy you guys over the boarder. One more bird and I'm done...and you guys can get a limit every day...and eat well too!!

I had a nice turkey sandwich at Arbys, passing through EvINGston last night about 10:30. After we dragged our tired butts back to Laketown, we finished watching Alabama beat Georgia. Lots of upsets among the leaders this weekend. 

Tchau,

Rob


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

seniorsetterguy said:


> Thanks for the recipe, Wyogoob! It looks and sounds delicious. Will it make that tough old rooster edible?
> 
> As for posing him on the fence -- he's a big, heavy dude, but after a couple of tries we secured him with a piece of stiff wire.
> 
> ...


You shoulda stopped by and had sage grouse, Mrs Goob cooked that very recipe yesterday on a big rooster.....and I am always up, been up since 1994.

Hint on prepping sage grouse...or cottontails:

Soak 4 to 8 hrs in salted water with a little vinegar, the vinegar knocks down some of the sage taste.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Looks like fun. Are the Sage Grouse beginning to expand in Utah?(Getting into more areas of Utah)


----------



## Red-Grouse (Sep 22, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Looks like fun. Are the Sage Grouse beginning to expand in Utah?(Getting into more areas of Utah)


NO!


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

Thak how would you know? :lol: :lol: 

(hope you caught the sarcasim)


----------



## 400BULL (Nov 16, 2007)

That's good to hear that you had a successfull hunt. I also was able to get out over the weekend with a good successfull hunt. My family and I went down to the Parker Mountain area for sage grouse. When the intire hunting party arrived Friday night we figured that had 12 tags to file Saturday as some of us had to get back to town Sunday. 

Friday night was a long night waiting for the fun to get started Saturday. When morning finaly roled around we headed off to a honey hole (we have limited out by 9:00 am opening morning for the past 8 years). We were not long in to our hunt when the fun got started and the new hunters in our group got to start shooting. On our first drive without the help of any dogs we managed to down 9 of the 12 birds that we were looking for. To add to our excitment 2 of the birds had radio transmitters on them.

After the morning hunt we all went back to camp for some grub and to rest the legs of the littel ones that had joined us for the morning hunt. While setting in camping talking about the mornings hunt and trying to figure out where to go that evenning a Conservation Offier stopped by to have a little chat an see how the morning hunt went. After showing him the nine birds that we had he told us that he had three birds in the back of his truck that he had convescated from a couple hunters earlier in the day and wanted to know if we would be interested in taking them. We ended up having him write out a donation slip for the three birds to a couple of the little kids that were with us that were not old enough to be hunting. That a lone made the trip to see those kids eye light up when the CO handed them then birds. 

The evenning hunt could not come around soon enough. We had 3 more tags that we needed to file. We loaded the young hunters up that had not filed there tags yet, went out to another spot that we had seen birds in during past years of hunting. The area proved to be successfull. We were able to file the last three tags with in a couple hours of hunting. Should have been with in about the first 100 yards of getting out the truck. But the young hunters where having a hard time getting there aim down. 

All and all after a days worth of hunting we came home with 15 birds (2 with radio transmitters), a bunch of smilling faces and memories to last a life time.

400bull

PS Sorry no pictures. I left the camera home this trip. That won't happen again.


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

Great report!!


----------

